# Can I take my puppy out in public?



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

My yorkie pin is 13 weeks old. We are thinking about going to a local flea market. She has only had 1 round of shots so far, and will get her final round in 3 weeks. I want to take her with us so we don't have to leave her crated the entire time, but I am worried about her catching parvo if I take her with us. 

Do you think there is a reason to worry? Should I just wait until she is over 16 weeks old?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would wait to take her out with you.
My vet told me not to take my Min Pin out until he had his last shots at 16 weeks.
Good Luck with your little one


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

fibigrey said:


> My yorkie pin is 13 weeks old. We are thinking about going to a local flea market. She has only had 1 round of shots so far, and will get her final round in 3 weeks. I want to take her with us so we don't have to leave her crated the entire time, but I am worried about her catching parvo if I take her with us.
> 
> Do you think there is a reason to worry? Should I just wait until she is over 16 weeks old?


If your reason for wanting to take her is because you don't want to leave her crated while you're gone, I would advise you to leave her crated. There will come a time when you DO have to leave her crated for longer than you'd like, and if she hasn't practiced being okay with it as a puppy, she's going to have a really hard time adapting as an adult. Teaching a dog to be okay alone in a crate is a very important life skill that a lot of people overlook -- what if, for example, the puppy breaks a leg when she's 5 and needs 3 months of crate rest? Early positive experiences of being alone in the crate will be very valuable for you then. 

If you want to take her for socialization experiences, I would say that you should analyze the risks posed by the situation and do everything you can to mitigate them. I would not, for example, let the puppy touch the ground (which is where you'll find parvo). I'd carry her the whole time, either in my arms or a dog purse. I might also bring a large towel in case I did want to sit down with her at any point, and I'd choose a chair over the ground. I'd limit her contact with strange dogs. 

There is a reason to worry about taking her, so I wouldn't unless you have a goal in the experience that is also for her, like meeting 20 new people and hearing 5 new sounds, or similar.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

It depends on the flea market; are there lots of other dogs there? Are dogs allowed? If there are lots of dogs, I wouldnt, for the risk. If there arent, but they are allowed, I would bring her. I'm huge on socialization, esp at that age. As Cricketloops said, she should be carried at all times and you should bring a towel. When she has to pee, try to find an area that doesnt look like its a common 'dog spot'. 
The 'parvo vs. socialization' thing is a personal decision that ultimately you have to do what you're comfortable with. I take my puppies out (I'm a puppy-raiser) as soon as I get them, and I take them everywhere. But, I avoid dog populated areas and pet stores and use common sense. 
I often ask my vet if there have been any parvo cases reported in my area. If so, I'm more strict on things like that when I have a puppy in the house.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Great advice from Cricketloops and Labmom... 

I have the personal opinion that puppies need socialization, and they need it early. However, parvo is not rampant in my area and again, I use common sense.


----------



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior has stated that the benefits of early socialization outweigh the risk of disease. (Read their position here: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf )

I am a strong believer in early socialization. A few weeks ago I took my 12-week old malamute puppy to the state fair, and I believe she is much the better for it. For the first couple of weeks we had her, I took her to as many places as possible WITH THE EXCEPTION of places which included strange dogs. She experienced as many new people, places, sounds, and safe dogs (ie dogs we know and who aren't carrying disease) as possible. After she'd had a couple of rounds of shots, we began socializing her with strange dogs as well. 

As a result of our extensive socialization, she is now great with people and great with other dogs. This is absolutely mandatory for me, as I'm not going to fight with a 100 lb dog who wants to tear into every other dog she sees while we're on a walk through the park. 

Based on everything I've read, you are doing a disservice to your dog if you wait to socialize them. The "golden window" of socialization begins to close at 12 weeks, and is all but closed by 16 weeks. By that time, your dog's attitudes towards people and dogs will be set, and you very likely may find yourself with a dog who is going to be fearful, avoidant, and/or aggressive for the rest of it's life.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

I strongly agree with upfromtheashes.

I have done the above with 2 dogs now, the results are spectacular. Eppy fears nothing and I can take him anywhere.


----------



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

oh wow thanks everyone! I didn't know that socialization was so important so early.. She has gone many places with us so far, on trips to my mother's house with her older dog (the older dog doesn't like other dogs, but we supervise immensley).. When I took her to the vet, I didn't realize that she could catch parvo so easily, so I let her walk in. I feel like such a fool for letting her do that! I hope that if a dog came in with it they would bleach the walkway..i just didn't know.. I even was walking her around our neighborhood up until last week when I learned that parvo was so dangerous and easy to catch.. Our neighborhood is VERY small, and while we have an insane stray cat problem,the few people that regularly walk their dogs are dog lovers and probably have them vaccinated, the dogs who aren't vaccinated are the ones left outside I am assuming.. but there are people that can get a new pup and it may have it already.. I definitly want my lexie (my yorkie pin) to be social toward other dogs.. I wish I had more friends with dogs.. what i've seen so far, she adores them.. even my moms dog who is like 5 times her size, she wants to play with her.. I think I will consider the risks in what area I am in.. thanks for the advice!

And we need to work on the crating.. I have pretty much given up on crating her at night because she gets so upset about it.. by the time I go to bed I just want to sleep, so I know its bad, but I let her sleep with me. she is so lovable. She is crated when we are gone, but she really isn't crated that often because someone is always home most of the time...I have started crating her when I can't keep a direct eye on her, like when I am showering, etc.. because she eats everything she shouldn't, but that usually involves ALOT of crying.. My father in law said though he was here one night and I crated her while the family went out.. he sat downstairs and watched TV, and he said she didn't cry at all.. I think as long as SHE thinks no one is home, she is okay lol


----------

